# clubs to join



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi
Just wondering if there are any clubs to join..guess it would be all women club...so as to meet new people etc...also does anyone know where I can take some classes, like cooking, languages, etc to fill up my time.
thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get yourself a copy of Time Out, as that lists all sorts of classes and activities.


-


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks will do that...


----------

